# No Excuses!!!!



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2012)

*
Jung Da Yeon: Age 43. Age is not excuse to not look sizzling hot*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2012)

19 pictures which scream NO EXCUSES | Alden Tan

there were more great ones here but i posted the ones most bodybuilding related.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2012)

ok the asian chick might not be a bodybuilder but she was smokin....  

guess i should have put tits or free blowjobs in the title. tough crowd.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm inspired, I was gonna sit on the couch and watch the olympics, now I feel like making some coffee and walking down to the beach and do some fishing


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 30, 2012)

Great thread.  Funny, those with the life handing them challenges seem to be the most inspirational.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 30, 2012)

You're right Wing, there's nothing to it but to do it.

And once you start, who's to say where you should stop!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i should have put tits or free blowjobs in the title.



There I was, minding my own business and the next thing I know, I hear Little Wing calling me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2012)

they don't call you al boobies for nothin'


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 30, 2012)

wow, very inspiring and certainly adds a new perspective that is too easily forgotten, thanks LW!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 30, 2012)

The asian woman isn't surprising, the women usually don't age until about 60. My Japanese GF is 49 and barely looks 39.

Wonder what that 70 year olds cycle looks like?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Post


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 31, 2012)

My only excuse is I'm a slacker.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

Koschler Dani Nincs kifogás -Simon Gym


----------



## SinisterMinister (Apr 6, 2014)

maniclion said:


> The asian woman isn't surprising, the women usually don't age until about 60. My Japanese GF is 49 and barely looks 39.



I totally agree. Before I got married, I had the major hots for this young Asian woman that works in a donut shop up the block from my job. I'd go there almost everyday to get my coffee and bagel and she'd wait on me, even if she's waiting on someone else first. I thought she was about 20 but she's 31. Her coworker looks 16 or 17, also hot as hell. She's 21.


----------

